# paint code??



## choko (Nov 13, 2003)

iem new here...and i have a 240..i was wanting to now if anyone had the paitn code for the stock orange on 350z....plz need...and i was wondering if its a pearl????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

choko said:


> iem new here...and i have a 240..i was wanting to now if anyone had the paitn code for the stock orange on 350z....plz need...and i was wondering if its a pearl????


Le Mans Sunset I am guess you want.

A17


----------



## choko (Nov 13, 2003)

thx man..so much thx thx thx thx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME :thumbup: :thumbup: 

(do the happy dance) :fluffy: 


I want pix of what you are doing... Sounds interesting... If I have the rite idea...


----------



## lazer (Dec 8, 2003)

While you're on the subject, what's the paint code for Daytona Blue?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Daytona Blue - B17

If you need to look.. check the Painted products on my site, They include color code and name...

http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=153_179&products_id=219

Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.


----------

